# Harness for vintage Kenwood KRC-X657, or map of plug?



## Goldenvoice (Dec 15, 2014)

Pulled a Kenwood KRC-X657 out of storage - purchased by me new in 99, and only installed in a vehicle a year or two before being pulled; wouldn't mind installing it in the wife's mini-van, but, alas, I can't seem to locate the wiring harness... Can't seem to find one online for purchase. It's a 16 pin in 2 rows of 8, with the pair at one end being larger and closer together...

There are harnesses on ebay which look like they'd plug in, but since none seem to list as working for this application, I'm suspicious the leads may be in a different order. So if I could find a map of the pins on mine, I could re-label the leads, and be in business.

Ideas? Would all of Kenwood's harnesses of a given type keep lead locations the same?
Would seem potentially disastrous if not.

Joe


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im sure I have one but since I have multiple boxes full of hundreds of them it might take me a while to find it.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Did you try Kenwood's website? They may have old manuals in pdf. You might also try Google images to se if you can find a pic of one. That has worked for me b-4. 
I think they're compatible with the other 16 pin plugs but don't quote me. I had an older 4011s (about 1998, 99) that was NIB I wanted to bench test but not cut the original wiring harness. I used the the 16 pin from my x790 (2005, 2006) as they were the same.


----------



## Goldenvoice (Dec 15, 2014)

I did download the manual, and although it has a line illustration of the plug, it does not indicate the wire positions on the plug itself, so is of no help.

I think I'll snag one of these: Wire Harness for Kenwood KDC X395 Includes 1 Harness 100 Copper Only New | eBay

It's the correct plug, and beyond that, I could pop the covers, and see if I can follow some traces to at least confirm power supply lines. I'm confident speakers always hook to the 8 pins opposite the 2 fat ones...


----------

